# Jette vom Wildhaus, 10 Months (stack)



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's Saber, stacked, today at 10 months old. Not my best stacks ever, but hopefully good enough for a critique! She weighs about 58 pounds.




























Moving:




























face:









Thanks for looking!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well, she's not sable... 

BUT BEAUTIFUL anyways


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Woah! Look at those long legs! Everything a girl wants, right? 

Overall not the best age to be critiquing at, but I love her coat and her head! Feminine without being weak. :wub:


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

She is a beautiful teenager!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

heck I give you credit just for the stack I can't stack Jinx to save my life.. a few natural ones but never a camera around. I can't believe how great she looks and those long legs  think we can forgive that shes not sable lol.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I love dogs that look like this...lanky teenager, and darn good lookin'!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nice dark female that is very stretched. Flat withers, slight roach over the loin, good placement of a short croup. Sufficient angulation front and rear. You can see the results of her angulation in the moving photos. She has nice amount of leg under her, but her hocks are quite long and I would like stronger feet. Good head and ears.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Lisa, when you comment that a dog is stretched, is that a comment on how they are stacked, or is that a comment on their conformation (long back?)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Rei said:


> Woah! Look at those long legs! Everything a girl wants, right?
> 
> Overall not the best age to be critiquing at, but I love her coat and her head! Feminine without being weak. :wub:


I agree with the age statement. She has a shallow chest, it should come
down below her elbow to give the rest of her body more depth.
But that's JMHO.
Pretty dog at a lanky age.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> Lisa, when you comment that a dog is stretched, is that a comment on how they are stacked, or is that a comment on their conformation (long back?)


That is my question, too!

Thank you for the comments and critiques, guys


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That is a nicer way to say "long in the back" especially in reference to the area from the end of the ribs to the point of the hip.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i love the lean long leg look  my dog is 9 months and is built just like that...i am secretely hoping he stays that way lol


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

lhczth said:


> That is a nicer way to say "long in the back" especially in reference to the area from the end of the ribs to the point of the hip.


Thanks! I always thought you were commenting on the stack, but then Saber didn't have a stretched stack in the pics. Really learning a lot all the time from reading your critiques - I still have to develop an eye for much of what more experienced people see.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I wonder if she is done growing? Probably height wise, but do you guys think she will fill out and put on some more weight over the next year or two?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She may get a hair taller and yes she will fill out more until she is around 2-2.5 years.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

It's funny, I love reading the critiques even though she is young. When she was younger often her critiques mentioned her HUGE ears, and I was thinking, "what? Her ears aren't big!" and now I look back at her pics back then and go, "whoa, her ears were that big?" LOL

She really is lean and tall though!


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

In my experience, they start to fill out quite a bit between 12-24 months. My own girls were smaller - 60 lbs to 65 lbs around a year of age and then hit 75-80 lbs as 2 year olds. They do a LOT of growing up until 2 years of age. Maybe not in height, though 

She is a lovely girl.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna's chest didn't drop until she was over 15 months, and she finally stopped filling out around two-2.5. 

I love Saber's coloring!!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

There's my favorite bitch!!! I love Saber! We should get together and you should let me get some pics of her!!!


----------

